

Comcast's 2Gbps Internet costs $300 per month with huge install fees - dstaheli
http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/13/8949207/comcast-gigabit-pro-price-300

======
tosseraccount
Is this really 2Gbps or "2GBps if you are the only person on that drop" at 4am
in the morning?

